# will a truck converter fit?



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

recently bought a new circle D stall converter from a buddy brand new,he was gonna use it in his 05 Chevy truck with the 4l60E trans but went a different route. the size of the converter is 278mm LS style,with this fit my 04 GTO?


----------

